# Johns coil buld



## lulu.antiflag (7/3/15)

Haha so here is johns coil build on my reo




its a little dark but here it is 
Odin 
2mm 
8wraps 
0.4 ohms 
With coffee from vape king full flavour and clouds for days 
John mr jedi coil build thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## huffnpuff (7/3/15)

Sif! Lol

Should be a nice warm vape.


----------



## lulu.antiflag (7/3/15)

Haha coffee is king


----------



## John (7/3/15)

I can now brag that I have a coil named after me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/3/15)

If you want a nice coffee vape try Wokonda


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> If you want a nice coffee vape try Wokonda


Nicotickets Wakonda is great, I agree.


----------

